# Franklin County Hunting



## dherrin (Oct 20, 2006)

150 acres of 15 year old pines with road system.Borders Oaks,3 fields,11acre pond and swamp bottoms.Looking for 1 member for total of 3 for deer season only.$500 for membership and we rent new doublewide on property for $300 a month, if you want to stay it would cost you $100 a month.85 north past commerce 5 miles off exit 166.

All bucks taken must be 8 point or better!
No limit on Does.

Donnie
678-377-3676


----------



## 270 Sendero (Oct 20, 2006)

interested IM on the way


----------



## dherrin (Oct 20, 2006)

*Pm answered*

I tried to call you, left message.I am leaving now and i will be there till Sun Night.If some one wants to come and visit and take a look around let me know.

THANKS,

DONNIE
678-377-3676


----------



## hillbilly (Mar 15, 2007)

can you coon hunt the land


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

I would like to come see the club if possible I would do more bow hunting than gun, but I would like to see the land and talk more with you.


----------



## jp1414 (Mar 23, 2007)

any turkey hunting


----------

